# ladies club question



## mtngirl78 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am new to the game of golf but getting hooked on it so I figure using my fiancee's clubs won't cut it anymore. So I have been doing some searching into ladies clubs/sets. My question is there are "Petite" ladies clubs for women under 5'3". I am 5'2". Would this make a difference in which set would be better for me. Would it really make a difference in my accurancy and distance? Any feedback is great!
Caio,
K


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

It will definitely make a difference in your game. They do offer ladies clubs in different lengths - I think they are Ladies (regular), Petite, and Tall lengths. I'm not sure how long each is off the top of my head, but if you wear a petite size in clothing, I would bet the Petite length is probably tailored to that height range.

It'll make a huge difference to your game. It's essential to have the right length in a club in order to hit the ball as well as you can.

You can check online for some models before you go out shopping if you want to see what kind of clubs to look for. It might be a good idea to call the golf shop you're going to ahead of time to make sure they carry petite length clubs or can easily get them in.


----------

